# New member



## ABbuggin

Hi

My name is Andrew and I joined the forum about a month ago...just haven't had time to say hi (manitds/job). I work at a museum in their insectarium (obviously I love bugs) but I really enjoy mantids. I have been mantid breeding for 10 yrs. but exotic breeding for about 3.    

Andrew


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum Andrew!


----------



## Rick

Welcome. Where at in NC?


----------



## robo mantis

ya i know you i bought from you lol


----------



## ABbuggin

I am in Durham NC


----------



## chris_photo

Welcome ABbuggin!


----------



## Rick

> I am in Durham NC


Raleigh here!


----------



## ABbuggin

LOL I already met somebody from Cary on the forum too!


----------



## Rick

> LOL I already met somebody from Cary on the forum too!


Yep. Kinda cool.


----------



## ABbuggin

...small world lol


----------

